# Hi Vis Jackets



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking for opinions on hi vis jackets...

I've been pondering the idea for a while, just waiting to find the right time to get one, for the right price.

I'm a big fan of Game work wear, even though their stuff is a bit pricey. 

I've been looking at some other brands too.

Also, anyone have any recommendations as to where to get this stuff on the cheap? I've been checking out a few different stores. 

Thanks.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I ordered mine through A.M. Leonard (in orange) and I also live 5 minutes from a place called Cutler Work Wear that has really good prices as well.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

rjk512;1888223 said:


> Looking for opinions on hi vis jackets...
> 
> I've been pondering the idea for a while, just waiting to find the right time to get one, for the right price.
> 
> ...


Just get a vest for $20 and put on your jacket, that way when it's dirty get a new one, you can only wash them a few times before the reflective stripes aren't reflective anymore.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a carhart zippered sweatshirt jacket and, a craftsman (dunno who really makes it) vest. the vest has retained its color much better than the carhart. possibly due ot being coated with dupont something or other, i forget what the tag said. both are over 5 years old. i don't know what the carhart cost as it was aq gift but the vest was $25 on sale i believe


----------



## Steve24m (Dec 2, 2014)

Check out www.ORRSAFTEY.com


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve24m;1888628 said:


> Check out www.ORRSAFTEY.com


Are they a subsidiary of www.ORRSPELLING.com?


----------



## Steve24m (Dec 2, 2014)

Have no idea


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.hivissupply.com/ml-kishi...ZcHWN7RzK57-E3QwBK3uYQmuvH4G4DvEEMhoCzQDw_wcB


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a green work king full suit definetly worth the $300


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been looking into this myself. I have seen the craftsman zip sweat shirts for around $50 in the store.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

tractor supply has some nice looking jackets for decent prices. I had a craftsman orange one that was real nice but its gone now.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the site suggestions. 

So from everything I'm seeing (eBay included) I guess it looks like 50 bucks on average for one of the bomber jackets.

Anyone have any experience with the Game Workwear quilted hi-vis jacket or Municipality jackets in particular???


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Northern Tool has several, not sure how their prices compare to others.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_clothing-work-wear+safety-clothing+safety-jackets


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Another site with a big selection

http://workingperson.com/workwear-1/high-visibility-clothes/high-visibility-jackets.html

I am ordering this one here

http://workingperson.com/tingley-mens-j26112-hi-vis-yellow-class-3-insulated-jacket.html


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Check out the safety thread we had this conversation last year, hi vis reflective clothing is a really good investment. Two years ago I had a friends son shovelling for me and early one morning I almost clipped him with the skid steer, It did not help that he was dressed in camo. Even if you have casual help buy some cheapo vests and put them on folks who maybe working around you.
I worked thirty years in a mining environment safely, pushing powder I plan to do the same.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd probably just buy a vest. I wear an old, but only wore twice, FedEx winter 3/4 coat. Reflective stripes all over the place.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

blk90s13;1890700 said:


> Another site with a big selection
> 
> http://workingperson.com/workwear-1/high-visibility-clothes/high-visibility-jackets.html
> 
> ...


Looks like they have better prices.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

My old man has this one http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200579541_200579541 Great jacket for the price its so warm I dont need to wear anything other then a light sweat shirt under.

Im going to order me one soon


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Mike_;1890804 said:


> Looks like they have better prices.


Another choice

http://www.hivissupply.com/commander-safety-csjk-310-black-bottom-bomber-jacket.html


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BDU0ZY/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A12SJVPNTL3HU5

I have this one and like it.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.ergodyne.com/products/pages/default.aspx?PRD=189&PCA=35

I have one of these. I use it year round. I think it was $130


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got a hooded sweatshirt and some other gear from AW Direct. I even got a new pair of gloves that were advertised as waterproof, and so far they seem to be pretty good. (I hate having cold hands, especially cold wet hands.)

My employer issues safety gear, but I like a vest with a lot of pockets for all the stuff I have to carry on the job, so I bought my own. Still haven't gotten a new one from the company.

The sweatshirt has a quilt lining; pretty comfortable.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am hooked on the Game Municipality Jacket, just not sure I want to spend 80-100 bucks on it.

I found some Charles River stuff too, I like the Spectator jacket even though it's not hi-vis.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here they had a run of them at Costco for $40. We just trash them and get new one's every year. We use the old one's to work on the trucks. Can't see paying $200 as they get wrecked pretty quick in this business.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cet;1894629 said:


> Here they had a run of them at Costco for $40. We just trash them and get new one's every year. We use the old one's to work on the trucks. Can't see paying $200 as they get wrecked pretty quick in this business.


I buy the same ones and my logo guy puts the logo on them for me.
Doesn't take long before they are covered in grease or oil.

TSC had some black hoodies with the high viz striping that didn't look so dirty in the shop till I painted the snowblower kubota Orange in them....


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mr.Markus;1894643 said:


> I buy the same ones and my logo guy puts the logo on them for me.
> Doesn't take long before they are covered in grease or oil.
> 
> TSC had some black hoodies with the high viz striping that didn't look so dirty in the shop till I painted the snowblower kubota Orange in them....


My wife does all my logo's. Hard to get them done so I buy 12 coats at a time. Plus last time 6 hoodies and 24 shirts. We got the coats wholesale but the one's at Costco were cheaper then we could get them for.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I have this one.

Really well made and super warm so I don't have to bundle up underneath it.

High quality materials, zipper, and warm as toast. Very good buy even @ $60

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200584923_200584923

I only paid $30 for it, as it was on special. Really worth much more.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

cet;1894629 said:


> Here they had a run of them at Costco for $40. We just trash them and get new one's every year. We use the old one's to work on the trucks. Can't see paying $200 as they get wrecked pretty quick in this business.


Which jacket are you referring to? We can ruin a jacket pretty quick so I am not looking for anything very expensive.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

We issue all the sidewalk guys safety yellow mesh vests. All are ex lg and will stretch. As they pull off layers, still comfortable and do not hinder movement. Tractor Supply or E-bay.


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ended up settling on Radians Brand 3-in-1 bomber jackets.

They looked very nice, had lots of features and looked high quality, and we found them for a good price that let us get a name brand jacket for the same price as some of the knock off ones.

So overall I'm happy about what I actually saw on the computer but we'll see what happens when it comes in and is put to the test.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

boss just got us some new jackets this is our second year getting them last year jackets are still good just some rips in some places and some stains the jackets are Helly Hansen


----------



## Christenson77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Our crews use the Tingley Bomber jacket, they go for $50 snf have a hide away hood with pockets galore and they have a inner shell so they are as warm and as good as a winter coat. All city crews in our town use the same jackets as well, best bang for your buck.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Do all these bomber jackets that are listed have nylon waterproof roll up hoods or are the cloth ?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if they make something like an elastic band flashing light that the walk guys could wear around their arms while working?


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Order was messed up, jackets weren't available. Now I am back to considering Occunomix and Tingley as well as Radians.

As for flashlights, not sure, but plenty of head strap type lights.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

xtreem3d;1904621 said:


> Does anyone know if they make something like an elastic band flashing light that the walk guys could wear around their arms while working?


Do a Google search for armband strobe, there were several types.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's Amazon.com results http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=armband+strobe+


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

xtreem3d;1904621 said:


> Does anyone know if they make something like an elastic band flashing light that the walk guys could wear around their arms while working?


Nite Ize (the phone/multi-tool pouch company) and at least one other company sell some for joggers and others who need some protection from traffic at night. The bands are reflective, as well as having the LEDs inside, so if the batteries fail, there is still some protection. <http://www.niteize.com/product/LED-Marker-Band.asp>

Of course if somebody is driving around with their head up their azz in a snowstorm, there's no real protection against that, but good visibility might help prevent something bad from happening.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Mike and Maine...this is for a dark MFG facility with equipment moving all over the place


----------



## misterscapes (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok so I take it ever everyone on here is in the snow industry. Does no one pay attention to the snow magazine they get in the mail. The best place to get a good inexpensive hi viz bomber jacket is American safety supply out of Springfield MA. $29 bomber jackets. This price is good up to 3 or 4 Xl. Got 10 of them for some of my guys this year. They are good coats for the price.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks the same as the other jackets for less money, thanks for the suggestion. I'm not in the snow business I just take care of family and friends so I don't get the magazine but I am in the Fire/EMS business and these would be good for our EMS crews. Anything in the magazines I get are overpriced, got the site bookmarked.
http://www.americansafetysupply.com/highvisibilityclothing.htm


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't see anything about shipping cost on their site, can you give me an idea of what it is?


----------



## misterscapes (Oct 12, 2014)

Mike_;1912509 said:


> I don't see anything about shipping cost on their site, can you give me an idea of what it is?


I have no idea what it is. I drove to them because I was only a half hr away. I'm sure it depends on how many you get


----------



## Kuttingedge (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got a carhartt hi vis coat for cmas it's sweet! Lime green!


----------



## rjk512 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ended up going with Occunomix 3-in-1 bomber jackets. I was really into the removable fleece liner.

Should be here later today.


----------

